# Shot Records?



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

The people that I got Red from said that they had his shot records and that they would give them to me on pick up. well when i got there, the records were nowhere to be found... likly coinsidence. well i called the previous owner after a weeks time went bye and still nothing on those records. I was told that they would FAX them over to me whenever they were found... still kinda wiery if the dog actually has his shots or not. what should i do in this case? could i find out which vet gave Red his shots and ask for a copy


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Do you know what vet they used? You can easily go to that vet and ask them for the shot records. I know I've done that with both of my dogs.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

If they're being shady with the records then they're probably not done. If they don't tell you who the vet was then the shots definitely weren't done. Just take him to your vet and get them done. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah your gonna need them anyways, just get him squared away on your own with your own vet.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

what they said


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

ok now my question is would it be bad for the dog, if he did actually have his shot and then had them given again? would that affect him at all? and no, i havent actually asked them what vet they have used. everytime i ask them about the records and papers they dont ignore me or anything, they are always cooperative. i actually found out theat Red "does" have papers and he wasnt just a family bred dog that came with a surprising litter. if i went to another vet would they be able to get me the registration papers?


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

If they're being cooperative then call them right now and find out where they got your dog's shots done. Another vet will not be able to pull the records up. I don't get why you're still asking questions about shots if these breeders are being so cooperative. It should be no problem calling them up and then calling the vet up to get the records faxed/mailed to whatever vet you use.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

No the vet wouldnt know anything about the registration.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

ok thanks ya'll i was supposed to get them yesterday, the lady said that she had sent them, but now im stuck with my thumb up my butt bkuz i believed her.i never recieved them. im thinking that shthey keep telling me this in order to make me feel like i wasnt ripped off. or so i cant catch them in a lie. im just going to take Red to the Vet this weekend and see whats up, and ask some questions. im severly disappointed in the cooperation that ive been getting with them. but i absolutly love my dog. He was worth the cash that i gave for him but they didnt have to lie to me about his shots. or regesteration for that matter. ohh well what can i do? its just a shame that noone is trustworthy anymore...


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

From a VET TECH point of view 

If you do not know the dog has had his puppy series, I would do it. I really do not care what the vet states B/C I have seen pit bulls, & Rotties get PARVO later in life b/c they NEVER has there puppy series. 

My suggestion is to do it ....


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> From a VET TECH point of view
> 
> If you do not know the dog has had his puppy series, I would do it. I really do not care what the vet states B/C I have seen pit bulls, & Rotties get PARVO later in life b/c they NEVER has there puppy series.
> 
> My suggestion is to do it ....


thanks bro thats the exact answer i was looking for.


----------

